# Airports in your country



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

What are the airports in your country? What are their names? Also, please give me a picture of them so that the readers in my thread can have an idea of what the airport (in your country) looks like. Okay!

Here is Ninoy Aquino International Airport in the Philippines:


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*Bogotá Colombia - South America*



Eldorado - International Airport
(SKBO - BOG)














Guaymaral - Regional Airport













Madrid - Air Base









​

Note: Airports in the city area (Eldorado & Guaymaral) and Metro area (Madrid).

Saludos!!


----------



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, so awesome!
Anymore?


----------



## Gnarp (Jul 28, 2009)

Schiphol Amsterdam airport in Holland:


----------



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

In Macedonia there are only two airports - one in the capital Skopje (SKP), the airport "Alexander the Great", and one in the city of Ohrid (OHD), the airport "St. Paul the Apostle".

These pics are from Skopje's airport...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Pics from the Ohrid airport...


----------



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

More pics from the Skopje airport...


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not going to do the US, as that would take an awful lot of time...

*West Virginia*

Charleston Yeager Airport



















Huntington Tri-State Airport


----------



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

NAIA Terminals 1 and 2:

Terminal 1:
































Terminal 2:


























> *Sorry for the small photos. These photos were hosted on Flickr, and the photos are small.*


----------



## kolejorz. (Nov 30, 2012)

*POLAND*

*Warsaw*
Warsaw Chopin Airport

https://maps.google.pl/maps?hl=pl&ll=52.169115,20.973287&spn=0.022031,0.055747&t=k&z=15



















*Warsaw*
Port lotniczy Modlin

Airport open in 2012

https://maps.google.pl/maps?q=warsz....448647,20.656142&fspn=0.010946,0.027874&z=16




























*Gdańsk*
Lech Walesa Airport

https://maps.google.pl/?ll=54.378845,18.473511&spn=0.01046,0.027874&t=k&z=16



















*Wrocław*
Copernicus Airport Wrocław

https://maps.google.pl/?ll=51.10658,16.88663&spn=0.011277,0.027874&t=k&z=16




























*Poznań*
Henryk Wieniawski Airport

https://maps.google.pl/?ll=52.417511,16.830904&spn=0.010954,0.027874&t=k&z=16



















*Kraków*
John Paul II International Airport Kraków-Balice

https://maps.google.pl/?ll=50.073213,19.804122&spn=0.011527,0.027874&t=k&z=16


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

You have very nice and beautiful airports in Poland.


----------



## kolejorz. (Nov 30, 2012)

*Katowice*
Katowice Airport

https://maps.google.pl/?ll=50.471928,19.076407&spn=0.011431,0.027874&t=k&z=16



















*Lublin*
Airport Lublin Świdnik

Airport open in 2012


----------

